# Cupcakes - A baking question



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Don’t overfill your cupcake cups. Good strawberries are a real treat.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here’s another option- biscuits topped with strawberries topped with some 
whipped cream or sour cream sweetened with sugar...here’s an easy
recipe for the biscuits.

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/biscuit-strawberry-shortcake/


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well I don't know since I seldom make cupcakes. However Google has an answer possibly. Not printable that I see but here it is. Short version don't fill the cups over half full.

https://www.prettywittycakes.com/20...als/how-to-make-flat-topped-vanilla-cupcakes/


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

With a sharp knife just cut the tops off flat and place the cut offs in a bowl, add a few sliced strawberries then top with vanilla ice cream. :smile:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> With a sharp knife just cut the tops off flat and place the cut offs in a bowl, add a few sliced strawberries then top with vanilla ice cream. :smile:



Always the practical one aren't you. That was plan B.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You could leave out some baking powder, but, the 'cake' part would be more dense. You could also put small cup-like objects in the middle of each to make a void, but, that would be an added expense.


I could tell you how to knock the air out of the cupcake batter and flatten them, but, you must have done that sometime when you were learning to bake. ;D


I vaguely remember slamming the oven door when I was a kid! o.0


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

SeniorSitizen said:


> With a sharp knife just cut the tops off flat and place the cut offs in a bowl, add a few sliced strawberries then top with vanilla ice cream. :smile:


That was going to be my suggestion. Cut the tops off with a bread knife.

Also they make cupcake baking tins that are cylindrical. They are the same dimension from top to bottom. Then just fill it half way and end up with flat tops. But this still would not be perfectly flat. You could serve these upside down.
You would be surprised at whats available to purchase.
Google and boom!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I vaguely remember slamming the oven door when I was a kid! o.0


OMGAWD, i'd forgotten bout that. Even to the point of walking lightly on that ole wooden shaky floor.:biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> OMGAWD, i'd forgotten bout that. Even to the point of walking lightly on that ole wooden shaky floor.:biggrin2:



My mom didn't get mad. She was big on letting us learn through mistakes. All her kids are good cooks. :biggrin2:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> OMGAWD, i'd forgotten bout that. Even to the point of walking lightly on that ole wooden shaky floor.:biggrin2:



No I only did that the one time! I never forgot after that experience. I usually just stayed outside and out of reach.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't help with the cupcakes but I also just got some fantastic strawberries, too. Big AND sweet. Not the usual hard tasteless ones.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

raylo32 said:


> Can't help with the cupcakes but I also just got some fantastic strawberries, too. Big AND sweet. Not the usual hard tasteless ones.





Yep. The are pretty. I just hope the pickers were not sick. Sorry. It is weighing on my mind. That isn't going to stop me from eating the well washed berries.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> Yep. The are pretty. I just hope the pickers were not sick. Sorry. It is weighing on my mind. That isn't going to stop me from eating the well washed berries.



I just read that Strawberries are usually a pH of 3-3.5 on average. That's pretty acid. The riper, the sweeter & less acid. So eat them!


I found a research study on SARS-CoV-2 testing viability of the virus, but, it's kinda gross because of the substances. :smile:I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I did but only a little bit. Thanks to all who made suggestions. 

*Here is what wound up doing.*

As I only had 2 of the large muffin tins upstairs and wasn't sure where the rest were in the basement, I mixed up my cake mix per directions and baked it a half sheet pan. This being twice the size of a 9x13 produced a pretty flat sheet cake that cooked in half the time of normal (about 15 mins vrs. 30).


So I wound up with something about the same thickness as those little cakes sold in the grocery for shortcake and we simply cut little square cakes from that.


----------

